# Homemade tear stain remover



## Joey's Mom2

I got this homemade tear stain remover idea from a website (and I can't remember which one anymore). I tried it yesterday because the day before I noticed that Fendi's tear stains were really bad that day--usually her face is ok, but for some reason it was really bad the day before. I did take pictures of it. Yesterday I mixed 1/2 peroxide and 1/2 milk of magnesia and added cornstarch until it was paste and applied on her face at night. This morning I washed it off with soap and water and here is the difference:









Before









After


So my question is, does anyone have any idea how often I'm supposed to apply the paste on her? She really doesn't like the paste. She tries to shake it off, but it hardens after awhile so she doesn't have much luck.


----------



## Chelsey

I have no idea , but just wanted to say you have a very cute puppy.


----------



## MissMelanie

WOW! You used only 1/2 cornstarch and 1/2 milk of magnesia and then added cornstarch to make paste?

Please let us know.

Fendi looks great.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Looks great...but I thought there was another ingredient in that mix?







Isn't that the "MOM" method?
If so, I think it is supposed to be very drying...so be sure to condition well.
Cute pup!


----------



## MissMelanie

> Looks great...but I thought there was another ingredient in that mix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the "MOM" method?
> If so, I think it is supposed to be very drying...so be sure to condition well.
> Cute pup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


 *Yes that is 2/3s of the MOM method... the other 1/3 is the drying part.









That is why I am so impressed if she got those results leaving out the other third.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## MalteseJane

Yes there is another ingredient. I think it is Hydrogen peroxide. I have not used this in a long time. When I did, I mixed Salon Care Creme developer 20 volume from Sally beauty supply with the corn starch and milk of magnesia. What it does is bleach the rust stain out of the hair. It's like when you bleach your own hair.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> Yes there is another ingredient. I think it is Hydrogen peroxide. I have not used this in a long time. When I did, I mixed Salon Care Creme developer 20 volume from Sally beauty supply with the corn starch and milk of magnesia. What it does is bleach the rust stain out of the hair. It's like when you bleach your own hair.[/B]



Would the smell of the developer bleach burn their eyes? From the fumes?


----------



## Cosy

The MOM recipe isn't pure bleach ..no odor or fumes.
HOWEVER, it will dry the hair out as it does contain peroxide 
(if you add the third ingredient). I've never heard of using it
with just the Milk of Magnesia and cornstarch. Not sure why
that would work. Maybe it just cleans the area? Anyone else
tried it? 
P.S. In the original recipe it's medicinal peroxide, not hair
peroxide as the third ingredient.


----------



## MissMelanie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=265195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is another ingredient. I think it is Hydrogen peroxide. I have not used this in a long time. When I did, I mixed Salon Care Creme developer 20 volume from Sally beauty supply with the corn starch and milk of magnesia. What it does is bleach the rust stain out of the hair. It's like when you bleach your own hair.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would the smell of the developer bleach burn their eyes? From the fumes? [/B]
Click to expand...

 It never had bothered Micro or Bella but it is AWFULLY drying to the hair so make sure you condition VERY well before and after many times. I used it to lighten their tear stains after using the Angels Eyes.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Joey's Mom2

Sooooooo terribly sorry to confuse everyone. Yes it is the MOM method, and it WAS peroxide. I accidently typed that I added cornstarch TWICE when in fact it was 1/2 peroxide, 1/2 milk of magnesia and cornstarch until it was pasty. 

I did hear that it was drying and I did condition. Thanks for everyone's comments and concern.



> The MOM recipe isn't pure bleach ..no odor or fumes.
> HOWEVER, it will dry the hair out as it does contain peroxide
> (if you add the third ingredient). I've never heard of using it
> with just the Milk of Magnesia and cornstarch. Not sure why
> that would work. Maybe it just cleans the area? Anyone else
> tried it?
> P.S. In the original recipe it's medicinal peroxide, not hair
> peroxide as the third ingredient.[/B]


And yes, I used medicinal peroxide, not creme developer. To be honest, I didn't think of using hair developer.


----------



## MissMelanie

> Sooooooo terribly sorry to confuse everyone. Yes it is the MOM method, and it WAS peroxide. I accidently typed that I added cornstarch TWICE when in fact it was 1/2 peroxide, 1/2 milk of magnesia and cornstarch until it was pasty.
> 
> I did hear that it was drying and I did condition. Thanks for everyone's comments and concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> index.php?act=findpost&pid=265207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MOM recipe isn't pure bleach ..no odor or fumes.
> HOWEVER, it will dry the hair out as it does contain peroxide
> (if you add the third ingredient). I've never heard of using it
> with just the Milk of Magnesia and cornstarch. Not sure why
> that would work. Maybe it just cleans the area? Anyone else
> tried it?
> P.S. In the original recipe it's medicinal peroxide, not hair
> peroxide as the third ingredient.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yes, I used medicinal peroxide, not creme developer. To be honest, I didn't think of using hair developer. [/B]
Click to expand...

 *Thank you for getting back to this issue for us. Ok then... now I understand how you got such a great result. I certainly would not use the MOM method more often then every other week.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## maltsmom

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE EVERYONE. Do not use peroxide that beauty salons use to bleach hair.







Just use hydrogen peroxide like you find in a drug store or grocery store. It is what you use to clean out cuts and scrapes. It does not burn. Real bleach is way to harsh and extremely drying.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Liquid medicinal peroxide is only 3% and hair developer is 20%. A way big difference.


----------



## Joey's Mom2

It's been a week and her face is still clear of bad tear stains! So I have no desire to switch from medicinal peroxide to anything else. Check out her latest pictures:


----------



## sassy's mommy

Looking good.


----------



## Tina

Hi!
Quite a few Professional handlers use MOM and cornstarch only to prevent hair loss. It does work, usually not quite as fast. 
Be careful when using the MOM, human peroxide, and cornstarch. You will loose hair if you don't use a neutralizer afterwards. You won't even notice until one day there isn't much beard. Been there, done that one too many times. 

Tina


----------

